# academy transfer?



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

I just went down to Fla and applied to the Collier County Sheriffs office, for the position of a patrol deputy. I am under the impression from others that I have talked to that the academy transferrs back up to Mass, I may have to take a Mass General Law class. I emailed the MCJTC and they said that due to the fact that the training differed greatly the answer was no the academy would not transferr back to Mass. Does anyone know first hand on this or had an experience like this. Because I swear I know local guys who have told me they went to Fla for their academy.


----------

